
Datadog potentially compromised - jordigg
Hi, you are receiving this email as an administrator of your Datadog account.<p>We are currently investigating an incident involving potential unauthorized access today to some of our systems. As a precaution, we recommend that you take the following actions:<p>- Reset your Datadog password: All users will receive separate instructions to that end. Google Auth and SAML users won&#x27;t need to change their password. (Note that passwords are stored using bcrypt with a unique salt)<p>- Reset your Datadog App Keys: These are the keys allowing access to Datadog APIs. You can find-out more about the reset process in this KB article https:&#x2F;&#x2F;help.datadoghq.com&#x2F;hc&#x2F;en-us&#x2F;articles&#x2F;210270566<p>- Rotate other credentials and tokens in use: You are storing credentials or access tokens in Datadog for the following integrations: RSS Feed. We recommend that you change these credentials or revoke these tokens.<p>We apologize for the disruption and the extra work this requires from you as we choose to err on the side of caution.<p>We take your security extremely seriously and will do our best to assist you through this process at support@datadoghq.com .<p>Andrew Becherer
Chief Security Officer, Datadog
======
irabinovitch1
Hello,

Ilan from Datadog here. Thanks for posting this and for your patience as we
conduct our investigation. We emailed all users and administrators early this
morning that we were resetting their passwords, and to encourage they rotate
credentials as appropriate.

We have posted a notice ([https://www.datadoghq.com/blog/2016-07-08-security-
notice/](https://www.datadoghq.com/blog/2016-07-08-security-notice/)) on our
website as well. As is our practice, you can expect a post-mortem with
additional details once our investigation is complete. In the mean time if we
can help address any questions or concerns please do reach out via
support@datadoghq.com. I can also personally be reached at ilan@datadoghq.com.

Regards, Ilan

